# Bed Turret for Sherline



## agmachado (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,

As you can see... very nice!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXEICFYhrD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXEICFYhrD0[/ame]

For plans, see more on Downriver Tools

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 23, 2013)

I got to sse and feel that tool in person back in April very cool in deed.
Tin


----------

